# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fysio knie prothese

## ellyklap

31 oktober een volledige knie prothese links gekregen . 
Ik kan mijn knie 120 gr buigen en kan goed wandelen . 
Bij mijn fysiotheropeut volg ik vanaf week 5 krachttranings oefeningen 2 x per week . 
Maar voor mijn gevoel is dat te zwaar ,s'avonds wordt mijn been onrustig en s nachts word ik wakker en moet dan van bed af om mijn been in een andere houding te doen . 
na 2 uurtjes ga ik weer slapen . 
Ook ga ik 1 x per week aquazwemmen ,daar heb ik s'avonds en s'nachts geen klachten 
Ik doe elke dag oefeningen die ik het ziekenhuis geleerd heb en wandel elke dag ongeveer een uur 
Vorege week niet naar fysio geweest en mijn knie ging veel beter 
geen onrustig gevoel en s'nachts doorslapen 
Heeft iemand ervaring van hoeveel theraphie er eigenlijk nodig is

----------

